# Industrial cabinet



## Christie Photo (Mar 12, 2008)

I'm working on a brochure, and this cabinet was photographed on location at the end-user's shop using two strobes with umbrellas.  I'm considering removing the reflections on the foot rest and cabinet side.  Any thoughts appreciated.

Thanks!
-Pete


----------



## Antarctican (Mar 12, 2008)

I find the reflection on the footrest a bit distracting. The one on the cabinet side doesn't really bother me, but it might make the cabinet 'look its best' if it was removed. [Just the 2 cents worth of this member of Joe Public.]


----------



## Big Mike (Mar 12, 2008)

I think that removing the reflections might help.

I'm not crazy about the background.  It's not really offensive to the image or to the overall purpose of the shot...but it's not doing you any favors either.

I'm trying to imagine what would look better as a background...and nothing is coming to me.  

Are you designing the brochure as well?  Maybe a complete extraction from the background would be OK?...as long as the layout in the brochure worked with it.


----------



## Christie Photo (Mar 12, 2008)

Big Mike said:


> ...the overall purpose of the shot...



Yeah...  the purpose of shooting it there is to show it in an applied use...  in the shop with matching cabinets.



Big Mike said:


> Are you designing the brochure as well?  Maybe a complete extraction from the background would be OK?...as long as the layout in the brochure worked with it.



This project, I am doing the design as well.  I do have similar models shot on white seamless, done in the plant, with the background stripped out.  What I'm lacking are application photos.  I have some more of this one with a model.

Thanks, Mike!


----------



## Christie Photo (Mar 12, 2008)

Antarctican said:


> I find the reflection on the footrest a bit distracting.



Me too.  My only struggle is that it demonstrates that the product was really there...  in that room.  Otherwise, there'd be no refection.

Thanks!

-Pete


----------

